# Kitchen Design ?



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Just bought a home here in Newfoundland and I would like to redo the kitchen.Does anyone here know of any [free ] or inexpensive software for a Mac for designing a kitchen ?
Thanks.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I had to do the same thing...I was looking all over the place for something like this. The PC side has lots but for us NADA!
I did find that if you go to IKEA's website there is a program there that will do it for you. 
What I ended up doing was using Illustrator. I measured my existing kichen and built it to scale in illustrator.

if you do find something please let me know

good luck


----------



## hoopcat (Jun 4, 2003)

Have you tried Google SketchUp? It works on the Mac and is pretty easy to use. It is not meant for Kitchen's specifically, but there are lots of free sketchup kitchen models online that can get you started.

Google SketchUp - Download


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Try LiveInterior 3D, its cheap, and if you go to google 3D warehouse there are thousands of furniture options, from plasma TVs to tables. YOu can get a free demo from apple, to buy it you have to pay for it from the website though, if you would like inspiration i can upload pictures of my custom built kitchen! 

Good Luck,
Chase


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

if you have an IKEA nearby they will do it for you for free
they are experts at using the sfw. and can design one for you quickly without an obligation to buy

had mine designed there and did buy an IKEA kitchen that has received rave reviews


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree with and can confirm MACSPECTRUM's reply. IKEA's service is pretty darned good.


----------



## hamfisted (Feb 17, 2000)

Too bad the closest Ikea to Newfoundland is in Montreal...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Mississauga said:


> I agree with and can confirm MACSPECTRUM's reply. IKEA's service is pretty darned good.



you've seen my kitchen?


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> you've seen my kitchen?


And a damned fine one, it is!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well - howzabout this FREE solution - gotta love open source!

Sweet Home 3D


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

bmovie said:


> I had to do the same thing...I was looking all over the place for something like this. The PC side has lots but for us NADA!
> I did find that if you go to IKEA's website there is a program there that will do it for you.
> What I ended up doing was using Illustrator. I measured my existing kichen and built it to scale in illustrator.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion ,but that program only works on a PC .


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

happ ymac said:


> Thanks for the suggestion ,but that program only works on a PC .


No: its Java based and works on all platforms. If you want a Mac based installer, check this page:
Sweet Home 3D : Download


----------

